# Petrópolis pelas lentes do Drone Imperial



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Olá Pessoal!

Hoje venho com imagens aéreas da Cidade Imperial, com ângulos que são novidade até para mim que sou morador da cidade!!
Espero que curtam!!!

Imagens coletadas da página https://www.facebook.com/droneimperial2015/

*Centro*













































































































































*Quitandinha*































*Corrêas*































*Fábricas Desativadas*































*Vale do Amor*


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

CARAMBA!!!


----------



## FERNANDO GARCIA (Apr 26, 2011)

PetrÃ³polis Ã© uma cidade bacana. Tenho boas lembranÃ§as da Ã©poca q eu subia a Serra para visitar meu namorado. Uma pena q era um imaturo e enrolado. Mas mesmo Ã‘ ter tido uma boa e experiÃªncia, guardo boas lembranÃ§as daquela Ã©poca. E toda vez q veja estÃ¡ cidade, por aqui ou qualquer outro lugar, me vem Ã* tona estas lembranÃ§as... incrÃ*vel como associamos lugares, cidades, pessoas e atÃ© cheiros a determinadas situaÃ§Ãµes da nossa vida. Rsrs. Recordar Ã© viver!!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Uma das mais belas cidades de Terra Brasilis, sem dúvida.


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Espetacular!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Petrópolis já é tão linda....
Mas essas fotos estão maravilhosas!!! Ângulos inéditos!

Muito obrigada por compartilhar com a gente, Mr Falcon!

Bjks e :hug:


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Nossa joia Imperial!!
Petrópolis é uma das cidades mais bonitas do país!!


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Que cidade feia heim, nossa só paisagem sem graça...:lol:

Rapaz que isso, essa cidade é especial, mto legal vista de cima... ah se o cara subisse o drone mais uns 300pés e mirasse pro norte ia pegar os morrinhos de JF.

Belas fotos!


----------



## brny (Apr 21, 2010)

Fotos Magnificas da Cidade Imperial. Muito verde com a vegetacao da Mata Atlantica.E os palacios e jardins iluminados dao um charme especial.


----------



## Cerrado (Aug 5, 2006)

Cidade linda!


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Linda demais!


----------



## alexandrelrf (Aug 5, 2012)

Não existe nada no BR que se iguale ou se aproxime a Petrópolis, eu amo essa cidade!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Maravilhosa! :cheers:


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Paisagens espetaculares!
Cidade linda!
Excelente thread!
Parabéns!


----------



## Leoxjs (Mar 1, 2007)

Cidade linda e do clima agradabilíssimo. De fato, não tem nada parecido no Brasil.


----------



## CoelhoBR (Feb 16, 2019)

Resquício de civilização nas serras fluminenses.


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Déa_ said:


> Petrópolis já é tão linda....
> Mas essas fotos estão maravilhosas!!! Ângulos inéditos!
> 
> Muito obrigada por compartilhar com a gente, Mr Falcon!
> ...



Beijão Déa!! Te espero aqui novamente para provarmos mais delícias do Katz e provarmos uma cerveja artesanal.



fernando-mota said:


> Nossa joia Imperial!!
> Petrópolis é uma das cidades mais bonitas do país!!


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Driano MG said:


> Que cidade feia heim, nossa só paisagem sem graça...:lol:
> 
> Rapaz que isso, essa cidade é especial, mto legal vista de cima... ah se o cara subisse o drone mais uns 300pés e mirasse pro norte ia pegar os morrinhos de JF.
> 
> Belas fotos!


Você está pertinho! Apareça e avise quando vier!!



brny said:


> Fotos Magnificas da Cidade Imperial. Muito verde com a vegetação da Mata Atlântica.E os palácios e jardins iluminados dão um charme especial.


Realmente Petrópolis é muito verde, e dá trabalho para a prefeitura dominar um pouco essa matagal rs



Enzo said:


> Paisagens espetaculares!
> Cidade linda!
> Excelente thread!
> Parabéns!


Obrigado a todos pela participação e elogios!!


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

alexandrelrf said:


> Não existe nada no BR que se iguale ou se aproxime a Petrópolis, eu amo essa cidade!





Leoxjs said:


> Cidade linda e do clima agradabilíssimo. De fato, não tem nada parecido no Brasil.


Eu já morei em outras cidades e estados e realmente nunca vi nada parecido com Petrópolis (nem sempre no bom sentido). É verdadeiramente uma cidade única, difícil de ser compreendida. Quanto ao clima depende, na região central não é muito agradável não. Mais para os distritos parece ser melhor.


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Mr.Falcon said:


> Você está pertinho! Apareça e avise quando vier!!


Vou dar um pulinho aí sábado que vem, devo ficar só na feirinha de Itaipava a princípio.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Meu sonho era comprar e demolir todos esses prédios feios no centro da cidade e reconstruir os casarões que foram demolidos.

Belo thread!


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Mais algumas imagens do Vale do amor por outros drones





Drone Aventura


----------



## alexRF (Jul 4, 2011)

Show as imagens. E, pelo menos pra mim, a catedral de petropolis é a igreja mais bonita tanto externamente quanto internamente em todo o território nacional.

abc


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Festival de inverno está chegando! A abertura é sempre nela e gratuita!!


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

No Quitandinha acontece os principais eventos do Festival de Inverno!









@serradronepetropolis


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

uma verdadeira joia imperial


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Uau, Petrópolis parece ser muito linda! :yes:
Meu deu vontade de conhecer-la


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Caraca!!! Que fotos lindas da cidade imperial!!! Quero um drone desses.... HAHAHA

Fantástico!!! :applause:


----------

